# Horizon Legacy ingredient changes



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is the ingredient list before the change.



> Fresh chicken meat, chicken meal, salmon meal, turkey meal, pea starch concentrate, green split peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, rosemary, citric acid), whole eggs, flaxseed, salmon oil, dried alfalfa, carrots, apples, broccoli, bok choy, cabbage, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, dried kelp, dried pumpkin meal, colostrum, sea buckthorn, fenugreek protein meal, dried pomegranate, dried astragalus root, dried milk thistle, glucosamine HCl, chondroitin sulphate, garlic, enzymes (dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, dried aspergillus niger extract, pineapple, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation product, rhizopus oryzae), probiotics (dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium bifidum fermentation product, and dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product), yucca schidigera extract, mannan oligosaccharide (MOS), burdock root extract (FOS), vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, vitamin B12, riboflavin, niacin, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, biotin, vitamin C (ascorbyl phosphate), ferrous sulphate, iron proteinate*, zinc sulphate, zinc proteinate*, manganous oxide, manganese proteinate*, copper sulphate, copper proteinate*, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, seleno methionine, magnesium oxide.



Here is after




> Chicken
> chicken meal
> pea
> pea starch
> ...


Here's a message from Horizon on why they made the changes.



> There is some concern that Horizon Legacy formulations have changed and that these changes have reduced the quality of the food. We want to assure our retailer partners, distributor partners and our valued customers that this is not the case. You can be confident that Horizon Legacy products are of the same high quality you have come to trust.
> 
> There are new rules and regulations coming into existence in the near future that will impact many North American manufactured products. These rules now restrict the type of ingredients that may be used in pet foods and they change the ingredient descriptions that may be used in an ingredient panel that identify raw inputs. For example “eggs” must now read as “egg product”. The ingredient used is the same as before, the description is slightly different.
> 
> ...



Does this make sense, or are they blowing smoke up our asses?

OOPS!! This was supposed to be in the canned and kibble section. If a mod can move it it would be appreciated.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

blowing smoke, why would they move some of their meats from the 3rd ingredient down to being the 6th ingredient. 100% of the first 4 ingredients were meats now only 50%


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

_*Protein levels have been reduced slightly to meet increasing consumer and veterinarian demands for a more moderate protein level in kibble pet foods.*_

great, so this is being driven by two groups who have failed to understand canine nutrition over the years (consumer masses who keep reading internet myths about high protein and vets who were indoctrinated by Hills).


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

bdb5853 said:


> I wouldn't feed it.


Still looks better than 99% of foods out there. Though yeah I don't think I'll be feeding it since I feed Orijen, and Evo for now. 

*SHAKES HEAD* Honestly this is all pushing me to raw. I wrote Horizon about the changes, and why they were made. This was before I saw Horizon's response, on their blog.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What the heck??!! 
Well, atleast there is Orijen and Acana....for now..... Hopefully they will be around another year or so. After we move I will more than likely be going raw all the way!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's another thing that irked me...



> These rules now restrict the type of ingredients that may be used in pet foods and they change the ingredient descriptions that may be used in an ingredient panel that identify raw inputs. For example “eggs” must now read as “egg product”. The ingredient used is the same as before, the description is slightly different.


If it's "eggs", why did it have to be changed to "egg product"? Also has anyone heard about these rule changes?


----------



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting this - I was considering adding Horizon to my rotation, but this strikes a blow against it.


----------



## Goldilocks (Aug 4, 2009)

Our whippet was doing awesome on Horizon Legacy until they changed the formula. He had crazy explosive diarrhea. He usually has no issues with foods other than gas. Anyway, I couldn't find any other kibble that controlled his gas so he is now on raw along with our other dog.


----------

